# لطلاب وخريجى الجامعة العمالية



## axe net (3 يناير 2012)

مش هكتب مقال واكتب اى كلام بصووو كلنا فى مركب واحده ... عاوزين فى الموضوع هنااا

نكتب كل المصانع الى ممكن تقبلنا ... والى عمل انتفر فيوو يكتب اهم الاسئلة التى تم طرحها عليه ...

وياريت الى يعرف معلومات لو واحد عاوز يكمل بعد البكالوريس دراسات عليا سوء دبلومه او ماجستير لتحسين من شهادته وقدراته يكتب ويقول ..

ايضاً لينا نقابة ام لا ولوو ينفع ننضم لى نقابة لان فى معلومات عن نقابة التطبقيين ونقابة التكنولوجيين ولكن ليس مؤكده ؟

بردوه عاوزين من صحاب الخبرة ينزلو اهم الدورات وينصحوو بايه الطلاب حديث التخرج باذن يخذو كورسات ايه بالظبط ؟

الموضوع للتحاور والنقاش وابدء الراى وكل الاخبار باستمرار التى تخص الجامعة العمالية شعبة تنمية تكنولوجيه .. ( رقابة جووووده )


----------



## axe net (3 يناير 2012)

ارجوووووووووووووووووو التفاعل لاهمية الموضوع


----------

